# Philippine Bachelor equivalent to Australian Bachelor Degree



## retrolife (May 28, 2013)

To all Pinoys out there,

Is a four-year Bachelor degree from the Philippines equivalent to an Australian bachelor? I went to the Ateneo de Manila University. 

Any insights will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

You may find this link helpful: http://multiculturalsupport.sydneyi...nd_higher_ed_quals_-_second_edition_2009_.pdf

In general, a bachelor's degree from a prestigious Philippine university should be comparable to an Australian bachelor's. Assuming you're planning to migrate here, you would need to have your qualifications assessed anyway.


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

retrolife said:


> To all Pinoys out there,
> 
> Is a four-year Bachelor degree from the Philippines equivalent to an Australian bachelor? I went to the Ateneo de Manila University.
> 
> Any insights will be greatly appreciated!


I think this is up to the assessing body to determine and decide.

But my 4 year BS Computer Science degree from a Phil University was assessed "as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing" by ACS.


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

retrolife said:


> To all Pinoys out there,
> 
> Is a four-year Bachelor degree from the Philippines equivalent to an Australian bachelor? I went to the Ateneo de Manila University.
> 
> Any insights will be greatly appreciated!


Engineers Australia assessed my qualification as equivalent to Australian Bachelors degree.


----------

